# Anyone looking for a Lowe jet tunnel boat?



## JL8Jeff (Oct 23, 2016)

I'm not sure if this is allowed or if this is the right area, but I saw a Lowe jet tunnel for sale on craigslist. I'm guessing it's around a 1652 like mine. It has the floor and sides. It looks like the same floor layout as my boat without the console. It has a prop motor on it though. Here's the link https://allentown.craigslist.org/boa/5804120055.html and mods, if this is not allowed then please delete it. I just thought someone might be interested in a jet tunnel.


----------



## Rockhitter (Oct 26, 2016)

Looks to be a very good deal. Motor alone is worth close to the total asking price.


----------

